

Ask HN: How many of you are coding today? - mofey

Life is unfair<p>But that's okay<p>Someday I swear<p>No coding away<p>On Valentine's Day
======
aristus
I wasn't going to code until I needed to give my SO a gift... so I made an
export-to-CSV feature she had been asking for.

------
shadytrees
We'll see who gets the last laugh when I finish implementing love.

~~~
mofey
This should be on the wall of fame or quotations!

------
tdavis
I went to the gym, watched a TV episode, _coded_ , had a few beers... so,
yeah, the same thing I do every day.

One way or another, if you were coding today, you made a conscious decision to
do that instead of an alternative -- There's no point regretting it.

~~~
dreur
That is the real life :) Code and Beer and HN ;)

P.S . : Lucky my girlfriend is not reading hn ;)

------
tlb
I'm checking HN while my code compiles. Since there's nobody to swordfight on
desk chairs with.

------
lpgauth
Why not? I still don't get the purpose of Valentine's day. If you want to make
a girl feel special take her out randomly, be unexpected. Theirs nothing more
boring/generic then flowers/box of chocolate on Valentine's day.

------
silencio
coding with the boyfriend, couldn't stand the movies we were watching. :)

------
Todd
Yes, like nearly every other day. That doesn't mean that I didn't find time to
spend with the people I care about. Both are a matter of priorities.

------
CaptainMorgan
We celebrated last night with a simple dinner out; we figured better to do so
a day before, and beat the rush. Otherwise, I share the same sentiment(and so
does my SO), that Valentine's Day has no purpose, other than a commercial
purpose.

Today's schedule: Woke, coffee- extra bold, studied advanced maths,
probabilities and some math light reading(Drunkard's Walk), chilled with the
wife and watched some fun stuff, and now for some late night coding.

------
jcapote
I am, <http://github.com/jcapote/theman/tree/master>

------
cubicle67
I am, but it's Sunday.

(Did yesterday too, but we've got our wedding anniversary soon, so that's our
valentines day :) )

------
bscofield
Worked a bit on some iPhone dev, but mostly I was busy cooking

------
CalmQuiet
Coding is the Valentine I give to _myself_ today - and how I make sure I have
something great to give _to my Valentine_ tomorrow!

------
endtime
Yep, spent the entire day coding. Big demo on Wednesday, no time for feeble
human emotions.

------
mofey
how do you like my "poem"? :)

~~~
dreur
Nice :D I like it a lot

~~~
mofey
Thanks :)

------
marram
Long weekend, so coding on a moonlighting project is inevitable.

------
nostrademons
Maybe later. Was out with friends this afternoon.

------
deepblue
oh definitely... no GF so a nobrainer ;)

